# 2001 rough idle while in drive



## kevinmcd324 (Dec 10, 2007)

Last week i bought a 2001 Altima GLE. The current mileage is 87,000. I was hoping you guys could help me figure out my problem. When im stopped at a red light the rpms on the car will go from around 600 and drop to 400. It seems like it's going to stall but never does. This only happens if im in drive or reverse and won't happen in park or neutral. Once i start to accelerate the car drives fine.

Since i just bought the car the i have a 90 day warranty on it and I took it to the mechanic today. The mechanic hooked it up to a computer but got nothing. He test drove the car and it didn't act up at all. Thanks for any help


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re problems*

Intake Manifold Gasket, had the same problem with mine, its about a 5 hour job so I can see why your mechanic might try to lean you away from thinking it. While your at it, pull out all 4 spark plugs and see if there is any oil on them. Oil cover gasket is about a 2 hour job and can run about $350. You can search the threads on here, many many posts about each one.


----------

